# What spark plug do you run in your VRT? What gap?



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm thinking about purchasing som NGK BKR7E plugs to run in my VRT. What are you guys running and what gap? From the little bit I have seen .028" is a good start with these plugs.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

that's exactly what i'm running to the T :thumbup:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

NGK BKR8EIX (Stock# 2668) @ .022"


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

BLSport said:


> NGK BKR8EIX (Stock# 2668) @ .022"


 at ~$9/ea... :-O ...but of course, you're not changing them every OCI like the coppers.... 

many run the NGK BKR7E @ .022"...i've have as well with pretty good results... 

not sure the difference between the BKR7E's and the racing version....R5671A-7 (4091)....may be someone here has some insight....? 

i'm about to try a non-iridium version of the colder 8's...NGK R5671A-8 (4554)...worth a sort at less than $2/ea...


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I run my BKR7e's at .035 gap, but that is with MSD coils. Runs great.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Stock gap range. he NGK are fine. I have used AR3922 / AR3923 Autolites with success.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

it seems like the e85 cars preignition b4 detonation 
so make sure those don't have ground electrodes


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

dubdoor said:


> many run the NGK BKR7E @ .022"...i've have as well with pretty good results...


 I run these with a GT28RS works fine!


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

dubdoor said:


> not sure the difference between the BKR7E's and the racing version....R5671A-7 (4091)....may be someone here has some insight....?
> 
> i'm about to try a non-iridium version of the colder 8's...NGK R5671A-8 (4554)...worth a sort at less than $2/ea...


 wait a sec...the racing NGK's are non-resistor...while the BK*R*7E's are resistored...wonder if the racing versions work with stock ignition....????


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

BKR7E at .024 gap. 0 problems with stock coil at 20#. 

Mike


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

BKR7E's gapped to .022, stock coil, run over 30psi on this setup and close to 600whp


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. I picked up a car that was all ready turbo'd, but I am changing the non-tuned set-up with a fmu, stock injectors and OBD1 to OBD2, 440 cc injectors, MSD coils, SRI, and C2 software. The car currently has a Borg Warner T4 .57 trim on it. I have a ton of parts ordered and in fab works. 

Sounds like I will have a similar set-up to BoostedDub. With the BKR7E's being so cheap I will guess starting at .035"


----------

